# She's so definite



## philchinamusical

各位，我正在翻译音乐剧School or Rock的剧本，有个问题想请教一下大家：

剧中有一个小姑娘，小学生，角色设定有点大人腔，出场时，她妈妈送她到学校，碰到校长，她妈妈想要跟校长问些什么，小姑娘就跟妈妈说你把车子停在禁止停车的地方了，赶紧去开走。她妈妈说我知道了，我跟校长问一个事儿就去开走，可是还没说上话，小姑娘就说你赶紧去把车开走，有什么问题我来跟校长沟通就是了。然后她妈妈跟校长说了一句：
“She's so definite.”

这里deinite怎么翻译合适呢？我大概心里有点感觉，可就是写不出具体的文字来...

谢谢各位啦！


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这孩子有主意


----------



## NewAmerica

”她挺有分寸的。"


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> “She's so definite.”


Would any of the following work?

她不讓步。
她很堅持。
她是這樣堅持，我得先失陪一會兒。
她都已經說得這麼清楚，我沒法兒不理。


----------



## Skatinginbc

媽媽: 她一是一，二是二的, 一點都不變通.
校長: 那是擇善固執. (saying it with a smile ).

My suggestion is: 一是一，二是二的


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

其实1楼所设定的情境，在我印象里，有个很合适很常见的说法，"这孩子蔫有主意"，就是形容这种人不大却鬼精鬼精的小孩子的。不过看来这句还是比较偏方言，大家理解不了。

大家可以百度一下。


----------



## philchinamusical

先谢谢各位！



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这孩子有主意


这个说法倒是有点启发，我得想想看怎么表达好。因为显然妈妈要表达的意思既有点夸赞，又略带点抱怨。



NewAmerica said:


> ”她挺有分寸的。"


这个也有点接近我想表达的意思，但是语气略微有点不太一样。我也考虑考虑。



SimonTsai said:


> Would any of the following work?
> 
> 她不讓步。
> 她很堅持。
> 她是這樣堅持。
> 她都已經說得這麼清楚。


最后一句可能更接近一些，但是可能要想想看大陆这边的语汇怎么表达更合适。



Skatinginbc said:


> 媽媽: 她一是一，二是二的, 一點都不變通.
> 校長: 那是擇善固執. (saying it with a smile ).
> 
> My suggestion is: 一是一，二是二的


也有点启发，只是“一是一，二是二”这个说法可能北方观众更明白些，南方观众就未必搞得清楚了。
——剧中校长接下来的回应是：Isn’t she just?

而且演出随场字幕有一个问题：字幕屏的尺寸有限制，一般一行最多只能放12个汉字，一屏可能最多4行，这句话说的不慢，所以我们要在配合表演的情绪语速的前提下，尽量言简意赅。

总之谢谢各位提出的建议，我再琢磨琢磨。


----------



## NewAmerica

一个超简单的问题，英文原文上下文一提供不就清楚了？就你瞎琢磨。WRF有无数英美人士，哪里难得住他们？


----------



## Skatinginbc

philchinamusical said:


> 剧中校长接下来的回应是：Isn’t she just?


媽媽: She's so definite. 她一是一，二是二的. (8个汉字)
校長: Isn't she just? 不正是如此? (= 的確!).


----------



## philchinamusical

@NewAmerica 抱歉，我翻译的剧本都是有版权协议的，所以没法把比较全的文字内容放上来啊。而且这一段是小姑娘开场亮相的，所以还要结合一下后面戏里她的表现，尽量找一个能打好伏笔的表达。

@Skatinginbc 校长这句我是打算用“可不是么？”，字数更少一些...。然后前一句，汉字是八个，但是加上前面的对话标识符和逗号，已经是十个了，而我说的“十二个”是最多的情况，很多剧场可能只能每行放十个。再者...那句成语还是有地域限制的，如果要用，我得想一个各地观众都能尽快get到的表达方式。

谢谢啊！


----------



## brofeelgood

philchinamusical said:


> 言简意赅


我覺得這句成語一語中的。

She's so definite. (She's assertive and self-confident)
這孩子（說話）就是這麼言簡意賅/斬釘截鐵/果斷自信。
** 參考 definite #3, definite about.*

Isn't she just? (I totally agree) 
絕對同意。


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> 只是“一是一，二是二”这个说法可能北方观众更明白些，南方观众就未必搞得清楚了。


I am a Taiwanese, and I do understand it.


philchinamusical said:


> 剧中校长接下来的回应是：Isn’t she just?
> 
> 字幕屏的尺寸有限制，一般一行最多只能放12个汉字，一屏可能最多4行，这句话说的不慢，所以我们要在配合表演的情绪语速的前提下，尽量言简意赅。


Would the following work?

Mum: 她非這樣！
Principal: 她本來如此，可不是？


----------



## Skatinginbc

其實，我給的建議，就想同時表達“clear”和“firm”的概念.「一是一，二是二」是 (1) clear: 清清楚楚, 毫不含糊, 也是 (2) firm: 怎樣就怎樣，不能更改.

說話明確堅決, 中文怎麼說? 「言簡意賅」(言辭簡練，意思完備) 表達了"clear", 「斬釘截鐵」(說話辦事堅決果斷) 表達了"firm", 「果斷自信」(果敢決斷，對自我具有信心)也表達了"firm".


----------



## hx1997

这孩子说一就是一。
她说一不二的，拗不过她。（不过说一不二好像是表示言而有信？）


----------



## NewAmerica

> 言简意赅
> 
> 
> brofeelgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 我覺得這句成語一語中的。
Click to expand...




Skatinginbc said:


> 「言簡意賅」(言辭簡練，意思完備) 表達了"clear"



  ”言简意赅“常用于严肃、正式的场合，尤其用于描述领导、长辈或学者等等的表达方式，用于形容一个小姑娘的讲话，显得有点滑稽。

一个可能译本：

Mom:She's so definite. 
Schoolmaster: Isn't she just?  

妈妈：“她摆谱呢。”  
校长：“靠谱吗？”


----------



## Althaea

definite本身的意思是清楚明确，形容人倒也在英语文本里经常看到。
在这里根据上下文推断，有善于做决定+明辨是非的意思，再加上给的人物设定，母亲的语气里带点点埋怨也合理。
比较接近于北方的“人精儿”的感觉，可以参考的表达：
”她还挺拎得清的。“
一方面指母亲觉得小孩有点太小大人，一方面”清“跟definite算是一个双关。


----------



## brofeelgood

我上 Youtube 参考了几个版本。孩子的妈说这话的时候，其中一个版本里的语气明显带着尴尬（另有一个是几分恼怒），因为女儿在校长面前不停地打断自己的话，前指责后吩咐，最后还不等自己把话说完就转身走开。这孩子带给观众（我）的印象就是她患有严重的公主病。

我觉得妈妈一句 "She's so definite" 是在为女儿目无尊长的行为开脱，出于无奈，甚至有点自嘲的成分。但与其直说自己的女儿是强势无礼或者率性性格，她选择了一个比较委婉的描述，形容女儿是个短小精悍，做事明确率直的小姑娘。

校长的回应 "Isn't she so!": （她）的确如此。


----------



## philchinamusical

@brofeelgood 辛苦啦！


----------

